
Stellar Development Foundation Burns 55 Billion Lumens - r2b2
https://www.stellar.org/blog/sdfs-next-steps
======
briantmaurer
Here is the zero-sig account they transferred the Lumens into:
[https://stellar.expert/explorer/public/account/GALAXYVOIDAOP...](https://stellar.expert/explorer/public/account/GALAXYVOIDAOPZTDLHILAJQKCVVFMD4IKLXLSZV5YHO7VY74IWZILUTO)

